# Anywhere in the world



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

Now I live in Vancouver, Canada and need somewhere to travel for spring break, basically the world is my limit. Though, I am gonna leave out other places in Canada, Chicago or New York (I want to go next winter), Los Angeles (As I just came back from there in October) and England as travel destinations. Let me hear your suggestions, and maybe pictures if you happen to have any.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Japan


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Citywise I know alot of travellers over the moon about Bangkok - it may be ugly and hot but boy does it make up for it in culture, friendliness, openness, safety and a sense of anything-goes coupled with an extremely laid back outlook. There is something in the air, in short for the most liberal (though not liberated) society, Bangkok is the kind of place you can believe again in magic.

Sydney for what the modern world can deliver in terms of beauty and modern culture, Budapest for all the glories of the Old World. For a fantastic mix of the two one word:

Istanbul, a mix between Paris, Damascus and San Fransisco (architecture aswell as outlook), East meets West, old meets new and what Newsweek is calling the new 'world's coolest city' (last time it did this was London 1995) precisely for the juxtapositions you can find so few places elsewhere- girls in miniskirts passing the mosques, ancient teahouses next to gay bars, swimming in the sea next to the palaces.
In short Istanbul = zeitgeist.











Also Paris, the worlds most beautiful city. This is how cities should be made, and why they are. Lonely Planet puts Paris as No 1. in its leagues of worlds best cities.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Istanbul: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442128


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Paris (only ONE THIRD the panorama, check out the Eiffel tower for scale):


----------



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

I have always been interested in Istanbul, I hear great things, but I may also go with Paris as I was going to mention but thought it would not be of that great of importance to the topic that I am fluent in French, thanks for the answers


----------



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh and Budapest is a great suggestion too, I am Hungarian


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Do ya mean Hungarian originally, or you were born there and moved to Canada?

more pix of Istanbul:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

I havent seen him in the CE subforum,so I suppose he lives,and always lived in Canada.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

If the situation gets better (and i'm sure it will be ), i suggest that you go to Lebanon. During spring, you can ski in the white lebanese moutains in the morning and swim in the mediterranean ski in the afternoon. Not to mention the vibrant nightlife and all the important touristic sites, such as Downtown Beirut, Baalbek, Byblos, Tyre, Saida, Jezzine, Anjar, Tripoli, Qadisha, and much more.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Depends on how gutsy a traveller you are.

For me, I would definitely go on a culture trip starting from Istanbul, then moving to Damascus, then Jerusalem, Cairo, then (sadly skipping Iraq due to the current situation) Esfahan, Teheran, (sadly skipping Afghanistan as well) Lahore, Amritsar, Delhi, Varanasi, Hyderabad, Madurai, Rangoon, Bangkok, Ayathuyya, Phnom Penh, Angkor, Singapore, Kuala Lampur, Shanghai, Beijing, Lhasa, Samarqand, Tokyo, Osaka, Nara.

Thats a trip for you.


----------



## RicVTij (Nov 6, 2007)

You should visit Paris.


----------



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

I should have specified I was in a hurry, no, only a quarter hahaha, yea my grandma is full and her family moved from hungary to ohio (or iowa, there are conflicting documents) and then from there to saskatchewan than to northern BC and finally into Vancouver. It would just be interesting to visit Budapest as it is my only really predominant heritage, otherwise I am just like 1/8th of things. But Istanbul looks beautiful, I think you may have almost won me over with those pictures, it looks amazing and beirut guy that is a trip I will for sure take in to consideration as soon as I get school done with, so far I think I am going with Paris or Istanbul


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Another vote for Istanbul, which is easy to combine with Eastern Europe as a trip.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Think Istanbul sounds like a great idea...surely I place I also wanna go!:yes:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Istanbul seems cool (and it rhymes pretty nice too lol :lol


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> For me, I would definitely go on a culture trip starting from Istanbul, then moving to Damascus, then Jerusalem, Cairo, then (sadly skipping Iraq due to the current situation) Esfahan, Teheran, (sadly skipping Afghanistan as well) Lahore, Amritsar, Delhi, Varanasi, Hyderabad, Madurai, Rangoon, Bangkok, Ayathuyya, Phnom Penh, Angkor, Singapore, Kuala Lampur, Shanghai, Beijing, Lhasa, Samarqand, Tokyo, Osaka, Nara.
> 
> Thats a trip for you.


I'd throw in Seoul and Pyongyang too and maybe Thimpu. You could always convert to Islam for a couple of weeks and visit Mecca which would be cool.

That is a trip but unless he has a year or two free and thousands of dollars to spend, it might be best to go with something a little less ambitious.


----------



## skydivercity (Dec 5, 2007)

Istanbul I say


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy why are you interested to visit Mecca ? Its a normal town of Arabia with a huge mosque in the middle. 

Marct, please visit my Oman trip page http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468253

*Believe me*, I've traveled to 30+ countries in all continents, Oman is definitely the best ! You can fly to Dubai and visit some malls before heading to Oman by bus. It's a very attractive country with highly developed infrastructure, Wonderful landscape, high standard of living, Beautiful cities , crime and poverty is non-existent, Great food ( where $ 2 gets you a compleme delicious meal ) . Muscat is the most beautiful capital city in the world, at least to my eyes. Oman's many unknown beaches rival any Carribean islands and SOutheast Asian resorts , maybe better ! 

The people are *very *friendly, humble, and very peaceful. Very few people know about Oman, the best-kept secret on earth.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Go to Miami or Ft. Lauderdale - it's awesome for Spring break!


----------

